# Starter bushing 85 Quantum 1.6TD



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi guys
Where can I find a new starter bushing (the one that goes in the trans)
For an 85 Quantum with 1.6 Turbo Diesel ?
I can't find a listing for it anywhere !
Thanks !
Mike
UPDATE -- local VW dealer ordered the bushing for about $10
But thanks


----------

